# Brother PR600 ll



## norene55 (Feb 22, 2007)

Does this machine do cursive writing? I've searched and can't see how it does it. I've downloaded some different cursive styles to my documents. Now what's my next steps to get the lettering on my shirt? I need all the help I can get.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I would say Yes, (and all other machines too). Doing cursive writing and "script" embroidery fonts could be software dependent. Basically, the embroidery software contains machine fonts pre-programmed for outputting on the embroidery machine. On the higher level of new softwares, you can even create embroidery machine fonts from available true-type fonts.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Byron is correct. If you need more info send me a PM and I will try to help you out ................. JB


----------



## norene55 (Feb 22, 2007)

I need to ask you some private questions about the cursive embroiderybut I don't know how to do the private message thing..........HELP
Norene


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

norene55 said:


> I don't know how to do the private message thing..........HELP


Click on the person's username, it's the 2nd option in the menu.


----------



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi- I don't know if you got your answer or not, I'm new here (on this site). But I have a similar machine (Babylock Embroidery Professional) and I got additional software for my computer and send it to my machine. I have a Letterworks program (I use this with Masterworks, a digitizing software) which has about 100 types of font, and a lot of the cursive writing does connect to each other. I know it's hard to tell unless you SEE it done.


----------



## norene55 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Sarah
I purchased PE-Designs 7 software when I bought the machine. Do you know anything about it? So far I can't find where it'll do any cursive writing. If Id known this machine *wouldn't* do everything that we were told.........then I wouldn't have bought it. We are in the process of buying an AMAYA. One of the many selling points was the fact they will come here and train us. Can you explain to me how to digitize? I'm sure it's as simple as falling off a log and I can do that rather well.  I'd appreciate any help that you can offer.
Thanks you
Norene


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have owned Melco equipment in the past and they sub contract all their service work out and it's not the best. IMHO. I would look at swf. .. JB


----------



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

Noreen- I'm not sure about the program, I'm sorry. And as far as digitizing, like I said, I bought the Masterworks (works with my Babylock Embroidery Pro) and it's just been a trial and error thing for me. I have bought some designs and put together somethings. On my program I have an Auto Digitizing wizard, which I draw designs and then scan them, then the program tries  to digitize it for me. I have learned how to more stitches and to draw just from messing with it. I'm not sure this is going to help, because we have diferent software & machines, but just don't loose heart! I am learning, it takes time!


----------



## norene55 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Sarah.
Is a steam press something we have to purchase to make this business work ?
Thanks


----------



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm not sure- hopefully someone else out there will know that one, I have never used one. Sorry.


----------



## EandT ITALY (Mar 22, 2007)

Dear Sara, i have a brother pr600...and i'm really happy!!! i can do a lot of things... u only have to learn how to use programs... pe design is not really good... design shop for melco is really better...i suggest to use it in combination of corel draw..and u can embroider what ever u draw!!!


----------



## rhettrae (Apr 16, 2007)

norene55 said:


> Thanks Sarah
> I purchased PE-Designs 7 software when I bought the machine. Do you know anything about it? So far I can't find where it'll do any cursive writing. If Id known this machine *wouldn't* do everything that we were told.........then I wouldn't have bought it. We are in the process of buying an AMAYA. One of the many selling points was the fact they will come here and train us. Can you explain to me how to digitize? I'm sure it's as simple as falling off a log and I can do that rather well.  I'd appreciate any help that you can offer.
> Thanks you
> Norene


 
As for using the PE design. You can find any TrueType font you want to use, download it (usually free) off the internet and put it on your computer. I have found some funky fonts and my PR600II stiches it out fine from PEdesign.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

The problem you have with downloading true type fonts is that you will not always get the connectiveness that you want. There are font sets that you can purchase and use with your software. You just have to get used to your software.

Believe me, the PR 600 can do script fonts. 

Digitizing has it's own learning curve. I don't think anyone can master it in a day. So you'll just have to practice, go to some seminars and/or training sessions.


----------

